# Question about freebsd bootloader license...



## Damon Singh (Jan 20, 2021)

I have been reading that freebsd license allows commercial companies to fork the project and use to for commercial projects. I find this operating system very flexible unlike linux. GPL is too confusing and will chase away commercial developers. My question here is the freebad bootloader. Is it also under the bad license? Can I use it to load my experimental kernel (made in free pascal) without any legal issues? Can I modify the lootloader UI to my own custom design? If I have to include the bsd license then how do I include it on my OS. Do I have to put it in the source code or in a EULA?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2021)

Damon Singh said:


> GPL is too confusing and will chase away commercial developers.


I don't like the GPL either. But it's not confusing and judging by the number of devices that are using a Linux as their core it certainly hasn't chased away commercial developers.



Damon Singh said:


> Is it also under the bsd license?


It's source code, the license is right there at the top. 



Damon Singh said:


> Can I use it to load my experimental kernel (made in free pascal) without any legal issues?


Which part of "free to use" is unclear?



Damon Singh said:


> If I have to include the bsd license then how do I include it on my OS. Do I have to put it in the source code or in a EULA?


It's explained right there in the license itself:


> Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met:
> 1 Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
> 2 Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.


----------



## Damon Singh (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks SirDice. I just needed some clarification.


----------

